# Palm Laptimer and Rollout plus more.



## GareySmiley (Oct 5, 2001)

There's a new beta version of my Palm Laptimer, rollout calculatior, etc. at 

http://bigboy.slink.com/LapTimer/

Please let me know what you think and what PalmOS platform you tested in on. Thanks.


----------



## antoniop (Oct 4, 2001)

It works flawlessly on a Tungsten T3. 
However I have a couple of little things to "ask"

Can you comptemplate meters and kilometers too?


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

Gary
I have acouple questions
1 can you explain how to move the run to the clipboard then to memo pad ?
2 where or how do i build a cable to go from orion lcs to palm ?

tj
I have a zire 71


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I cannot seem to pull up your website?


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

The website wont open for me either.


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

I clicked on the link above and it worked....

TJ


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Now it is working.


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

Anyone know if Gary is still around?

TJ


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

toytowne
I know he races most weeks still, but not sure who much time he spends on the boards nowadays.


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

Looks promising! I will test it on my T5 when I get back to the track which will probably be in about two weeks.


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

THe lap timer and rollout calculator work great. I have them on my Tungsten E


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

can anyone tell me how to move data from orion lcs to palm?
TJ


----------

